# Black/Red Breeder in Florida



## AmiH (Aug 24, 2013)

I am looking for a Dark Pigment Red/Black German Shepherd male near Florida. However I don't know what lines or what type of breeders I should look into. I am looking for the stocky/big bone german shepherds but I don't know what lines have those.

I am planning to train this GSD to escort my daughter and I to our car after I close up my business. There have been a number of muggings over the last few months. I just want the shepherd to be there with us when we close up and to be a deterrent. I have owned 5 GSDs in total but they were all badly bred dogs from the SPCA with temperaments that aren't typical of the GSD breed.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi,

Red/Black is mostly West German Showlines.

BTW- there is a subforum where you can search and post when looking for a breeder.

You may want to start your thread there or a moderator maybe along soon to move this one.

Link to the subforum for finding breeders: Choosing A Breeder - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## AmiH (Aug 24, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Hi,
> 
> Red/Black is mostly West German Showlines.
> 
> ...


Ok thank you, should I just repost this in that section then?

Also, since they are mostly show lines do they still possess protective instincts? I've met a lot of American Showline dogs that don't seem to have any protective instincts.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes I think it would be a good idea to go ahead and repost in the breeder section I linked.

Yes West German Showlines can do protection work.

What you'll need to do is research breeders who can help pick the right puppy.

We have quite a few members from Florida who should be able to help you out. Also try the search function for that subforum, searching on 'florida' should bring up some threads for you to look at.

Good luck with your puppy search!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I were in Florida I would definitely talk to Betty at Little River Canine (she's a member on the board). They are working line and not red and black (which would most likely be show lines)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Black and red/tan can be working lines as well....all pups and dogs still require training even with 'protective instincts'. Obedience is paramount, and in fact, can make a dog more of a deterrent when it barks on command etc...

Betty from Little River Canine in the upper part of Florida may have pups...she is a board member

Lee


----------



## AmiH (Aug 24, 2013)

*Black/Red Breeder in Florida?*

I am looking for a Dark Pigment Red/Black German Shepherd male near Florida. However I don't know what lines or what type of breeders I should look into. I am looking for the stocky/big bone german shepherds but I don't know what lines have those.

I am planning to train this GSD to escort my daughter and I to our car after I close up my business. There have been a number of muggings over the last few months. I just want the shepherd to be there with us when we close up and to be a deterrent. I have owned 5 GSDs in total but they were all badly bred dogs from the SPCA with temperaments that aren't typical of the GSD breed.

If Florida doesn't have any breeders, I am willing to travel to neighboring states as well. I am not trying to do protection work with the dog, I just want it to alert me to anyone in the distance or around us that I can't see and to bark at strangers if they were to approach us in the parking lot.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Duplicate post

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...u-guys-help-me-find-breeder-near-florida.html


----------



## AmiH (Aug 24, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Duplicate post
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...u-guys-help-me-find-breeder-near-florida.html


The first replier on my original post told me to repost it in this section...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol You can ask a mod to combine the threads so you have it all together. Or ask move the other thread that people have responded with suggestions all ready. It might be easier for you because ppl will post in both threads.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

AmiH- Check out Von Lotta in North Ga (they do ship). www.vonlotta.com

MOST black/reds are West German showlines.


----------



## AmiH (Aug 24, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> lol You can ask a mod to combine the threads so you have it all together. Or ask move the other thread that people have responded with suggestions all ready. It might be easier for you because ppl will post in both threads.


Lol ok, this is my first day on the forum so don't know my way around here yet.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah sorry, I didn't know if the mods would close it or move it or what so I thought it would be o.k. to start one here, the mods have the magic!





AmiH said:


> Lol ok, this is my first day on the forum so don't know my way around here yet.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Not many great kennels here in FL for WGSLs. Check out Huerta Hof GSDs and Alta-Tollhaus. They are both members on here and many of their puppy buyers remain on this site as well. I'm sure you can gather a ton of information and research on them 

(I don't know of Betty's kennels, so I'm not for or against... it's worth it to check her kennels out too.) 

Make sure you find a kennel who titles their own dogs. Since you're looking for an actual working dog in a way... you'll want to make sure the temperament is correct for the job. I've seen many WGSLs sent overseas for false titles. So be careful. If they are HOT (handler owner trained) and have titles, you're going to be a lot better off. Stack as many cards as you can in your favor. Otherwise, you'll end up with a big tough looking dog that's afraid of his own shadow. If anyone dares to *try* their luck, the dog will run the opposite way with it's tail tucked, and you guys are stuck in the same horrible situation before the dog and all it's (expensive) training. 

Once things are in line for the new pup, if you haven't already, definitely look up a good trainer in your area to assist you in training them. Unfortunately, if the aggression is brought out incorrectly, instead of security, you'll have a lawsuit.

As someone who's already owned plenty of these dogs... I'm sure you already have all this in mind... just wanted to throw some food for thought out there. Hope it helps. 

Happy searching!


----------

